# Bought used PS3 - should I re-format?



## mgrove (Feb 27, 2011)

Brand new to gaming - bought a used PS3 on ebay - starts up and runs fine. Should I re-format the drive or reset to factory settings for security reasons? I know there are a variety of different format options/levels - appreciate any advice on what (if anything) I should do - thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is one option post 4 Factory Reset, Restore, or Format PS3... | PlayStation® Community Forums are you having any issues with it


----------



## mgrove (Feb 27, 2011)

not having any issues with it - just didn't know if doing some sort of restore/re-format would solve any potential security issues - don't know if there are any when buying a used console?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi check through the various settings and see if you need to remove\change anything or you can read the link info


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

You may want to check parental controls, wifi settings and any credit card information which is associated with any PlayStation network accounts. A reformat and factory settings would remove these and is therefore recommended


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

There is no reason for you to need anything that was put on by the previous owner. Therefore, I would suggest formatting the console. By doing this you are going to get rid of even really irrelevent things like the predictive text dictionary that was built up by the previous owner (although this can be deleted manually anyway). I don't believe there will be any increase in security by doing this, but it makes the PS3 your own and erases any traces of the previous owner.

There is no harm in formatting it, so in my opinion, you should do it


----------

